# just won 815810 from interlotto commision



## Frank (26 Jun 2012)

Hi guys 

Just got this letter in the post.

My folks got one too, apparently I have won 800grand in a Spanish lotto.

Woohoo mortgage paid off.

They must think I am daft.

The question I would love to know is where did they get my address?

Oops I wasn't supposed to make this public knowledge until I claimed the prize.


----------



## micmclo (26 Jun 2012)

Hi Frank

I am a Nigerian prince and I need your help, lots of money in it for you

I just need your bank account details
But not Ulster Bank!


Please pm me


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jun 2012)

micmclo said:


> Please pm me



Sorry but PMs are not allowed for this type of thing, just send them to me instead Frank


----------



## Leper (26 Jun 2012)

I got one too.  Jeez, I thought I was on my way to Easy-Street.  You are making me doubt my win now!!!!


----------



## The_Banker (26 Jun 2012)

I got one also but my name was reversed (surname first, Christian name second) just like my email account.

Some of these Nigerian princes with money to move abroad must obviously own some of the porn sites I frequent.


----------



## Kine (27 Jun 2012)

There's a great website (which of course I can't remember and link...) where people post their attempts to waste the "Nigerian Price's" time and string them along thinking they have got them. A lot end up with funny pictures. If someone knows the name it is well worth a link.


----------



## Pique318 (27 Jun 2012)

Kine said:


> There's a great website (which of course I can't remember and link...) where people post their attempts to waste the "Nigerian Price's" time and string them along thinking they have got them. A lot end up with funny pictures. If someone knows the name it is well worth a link.


http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Some of these Nigerian princes with money to move abroad must obviously own some of the porn sites I frequent.



Lol 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ajapale (27 Jun 2012)

Kine said:


> There's a great website (which of course I can't remember and link...)


www.scamorama.com


----------



## Firefly (27 Jun 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Some of these Nigerian princes with money to move abroad must obviously own some of the porn sites I frequent.


 
Tut tut....linky?


----------



## micmclo (27 Jun 2012)

http://www.redhotpawn.com/


----------



## Frank (27 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys I will send yee all a few bob to support the porn habits once I get the money


----------



## Bill Struth (28 Jun 2012)

The World Bank just got in touch with me.

Am I lucky or what????



> World Bank Group
> +234-7043717648
> Good Day:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jun 2012)

Bill Struth said:


> Am I lucky or what????



Now Bill, don't forget who your friends are  

The donate button is at the bottom of the page. 

My other good friends in A Dog's Life would appreciate some too.


----------



## rustbucket (29 Jun 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Now Bill, don't forget who your friends are
> 
> The donate button is at the bottom of the page.
> 
> My other good friends in A Dog's Life would appreciate some too.


 
whats with the RanDOM cApitaLs in the Letter?


----------



## micmclo (29 Jun 2012)

Bertie Ahern was giving a conference in Nigeria earlier this year



> DISGRACED former Taoiseach Bertie Ahern made €30,000 for a speech at an economic forum in Nigeria – just days after the Mahon Tribunal rejected his evidence about money in his accounts as being ‘untruthful’.
> 
> Mr Ahern flew to the African nation, notorious for political corruption, on Sunday after announcing that he was resigning from Fianna Fail in advance of a motion to expel him.
> 
> ...



They scam us, we retaliate and send a scammer as revenge


----------

